# Uber driver Hyundai rebate...



## JoeyBSellsCars (Dec 3, 2015)

After purchasing a Hyundai, they are requesting a "Official Dealer Ticket" or a print out from the "Driver Search Page". I cannot find either of these from Uber. Has anyone else had any luck getting these documents? Please advise!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

That's a tough little car.
100,000 mile warranty.

I'm interested in the Sonata Hybrid.

Please post more about the rebate.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Oct 7, 2015)

I purchased a Sonata Hybrid last month. At the dealership they just had me print the main page on the partner website which showed I was "active". Very simple and an extra thousand dollars that I didnt realize until after we agreed on a price.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WeekendWarrior said:


> I purchased a Sonata Hybrid last month. At the dealership they just had me print the main page on the partner website which showed I was "active". Very simple and an extra thousand dollars that I didnt realize until after we agreed on a price.


Sounds like a good deal.
$1,000.00


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I drive a 2012 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid that I bought used with 91k on it. Now it has 107k. Good cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> I drive a 2012 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid that I bought used with 91k on it. Now it has 107k. Good cars.


HOws the trunk room ?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> HOws the trunk room ?


I recently fit 3 good sized suitcases and a couple small bags in at the same time. The hybrid battery and the 12v battery do eat up space, but on the newer cars they made the hybrid battery a bit smaller. No spare tire though..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I drive a sonata, not hybrid, and love it. I am complimented on the comfort of my car all day. So much leg and head room throughout.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

100,000 miles is for drivetrain,but the bummper to bumper aint bad


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

tohunt4me Consider waiting a few months and check out the Hyundai Ioniq when it comes out...

That said, I had a Sonata Hybrid when renting in San Diego on vacation - came away very impressed... first experience driving a Hybrid and I've promised myself I'll be getting one the next time I purchase a vehicle (hybrid that is, not necessarily a Sonata)


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

I've got a 2004 Sonata that's no longer in daily use. Over 235,000 miles on it. It broke down and sat out of use for a year. Got it repaired, and its back running well again.


----------

